# Darko Milicic is a Stud.. He will Breakout this year



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

After seeing him in the playoffs the Memphis Grizzlies should be REALLY excited the steal that they got in Darko Milicic. This guy's skillset is friggin amazing for a person his size (apparently 7'1/7'2). He shoots a great jumper. Can Face up and go by people. Has great defensive instincts and has a nice post move. He also passes the ball very well.. You heard it hear first he will average 15/8/2.8 blocks this year. 

Sure the pistons should have taken bosh/Melo/Wade (thats their fault).. 

Darko is a stud.. And i'll bring this post up midseason when people are like 'woah, who is this darko milicic guy'

you'll see..


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*

He'll be solid, but don't start the hype!


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*

yearly preseason darko overhype thread fulfilled.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*

If he's so great, at some point he will be expected to consistently show it on the court, right?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*

WOW! Move over Tim Duncan, Darko Milicic is in town!! :yay:


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*



SeaNet said:


> If he's so great, at some point he will be expected to consistently show it on the court, right?


He will when he gets a fair chance. I'm hoping Pau is traded and Darko can become the post go-to.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*



Jwill55gRizZ said:


> You heard it hear first he will average 15/8/2.8 blocks this year.


You may be right...we'll see. That's about what I was expecting this past season, and he still had trouble getting off the bench and staying on the court. I'll keep hoping, but I'm not expecting...


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*

I don't know about breakout, but this Memphis situation is great for Darko. He has all the minutes he can handle, be playing in a more uptempo system, and has great coaching for bigs. 

I'd like to see 13/7.5/2.5bpg from him next year, and 15-16ppg the following season.


----------



## MRedd22 (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*

Don't we hear this same thing every year?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*

This coming from the guy who says the Bulls can trade to get back Elton Brand, Livingston can come back and fufill his potential, along with a bunch of other crazy threads..


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*

15/8/2.8 

doesn't seem too far fetched to me tbh.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*

Darko hasn't shown me anything except potential...And he could take that to his deathbed.He's not even a very good defender and he couldn't even get 24 minutes a game for Orlando last year.Yes he could be a good player,but there are lots of other guys noone talks about who could also break out next year.I don't think he's going to be a sttud or a stuud


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*



Jwill55gRizZ said:


> Darko is a stud.. And i'll bring this post up midseason when people are like 'woah, who is this darko milicic guy'
> 
> you'll see..


He is the guy who has failed to meet people in believe him expectations.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*

I don't think he's going to make anyone forget Carmelo next year...First he needs to work on making people forget that he was picked before Kirk Hinrich.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*



RoddneyThaRippa said:


> He will when he gets a fair chance. I'm hoping Pau is traded and Darko can become the post go-to.



That's not really true. He got a pretty fair shake in Orlando. And what he showed was that he is one of the most skilled big men in the league capable of looking great on _some_ nights. Unfortunately, a majority of the nights he was mediocre and others downright bad.

I'd love to see it happen for Darko. I've been supporting him since he got drafted and maybe he didn't get a fair shake in Detroit ... or maybe there really was somewhat of a reason for it.

It is fairly clearly to me from the last season and a half that Darko is not very tough mentally and not particularly self-motivated. Now, some people can shake that, but most don't.


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*

ok.. I promise to bump this next year.. Man you guys never seem to realize that a guy of his skill set in a phoenix suns type offense is going to be friggin crazy.. w/e.. you'll see.. Orlando he did more than 15/8/2.8 over starters minutes. I nearly guarantee that he will put up these stats.. How about this, if he does not at least put up 14/7/2 This year (in a healthy season playing minimum of 30 minutes) than i will have to do something funny of your choosing..


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*



Diable said:


> Darko hasn't shown me anything except potential...And he could take that to his deathbed.He's not even a very good defender and he couldn't even get 24 minutes a game for Orlando last year.Yes he could be a good player,but there are lots of other guys noone talks about who could also break out next year.I don't think he's going to be a sttud or a stuud


I dont think he's especially effective guarding mobile 4s on the perimiter but on the low block name me anyone better.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*



Jwill55gRizZ said:


> ok.. I promise to bump this next year.. Man you guys never seem to realize that a guy of his skill set in a phoenix suns type offense is going to be friggin crazy.. w/e.. you'll see.. Orlando he did more than 15/8/2.8 over starters minutes. I nearly guarantee that he will put up these stats.. How about this, if he does not at least put up 14/7/2 This year (in a healthy season playing minimum of 30 minutes) than i will have to do something funny of your choosing..


If you bump this next year I will punch you in the throat.


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*

LOL.. you Punch me in the throat.. You are delirious.. Run along child.. 17 year olds..


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*

"Skill set" is overrated, production is underrated. David Lee >>>>> Darko Milicic, whether he has a smaller skill set or not.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*

I hope so, I like Darko a lot. He is EXTREMELY skilled. 

If he finishes what he started in the playoffs then yes, he will be amazing. I wish the Magic coulda kept him. His agent is *****.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*



Jwill55gRizZ said:


> Sure the pistons should have taken bosh/Melo/Wade (thats their fault)..


Looking back, pretty much 2/3 of the first rounders would've been better than Darko.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*



Quite Frankly said:


> If you bump this next year I will punch you in the throat.



Do it. I want to sit back and watch this.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*

I think my boy LaMarcus Aldridge will have a better year.


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*

I like Aldridge.. and i think they will have a similar year..


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*



HispanicCausinPanic said:


> I think my boy LaMarcus Aldridge will have a better year.


in other clearly obvious news, texas is likely to be hotter than antarctica tomorrow


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*



HispanicCausinPanic said:


> I think my boy LaMarcus Aldridge will have a better year.


Tyrus Thomas is soo much better than LaMarcus will ever be. Just watch this highlight. 

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iF3XGYxMxL0"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iF3XGYxMxL0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*



liekomgj4ck said:


> Tyrus Thomas is soo much better than LaMarcus will ever be. Just watch this highlight.
> 
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iF3XGYxMxL0"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iF3XGYxMxL0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


I don't remember Tim Duncan ever doing something like this. I guess he'll be better than Duncan as well.


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*

Tyrus>Aldridge=Milicic..

All big men will be solid though.. If Milicic came out in last year's draft as a 21year old not getting minutes (sort of like in European ball where youngsters rarely get minutes) he would have been top 2, and likely the top pick.. you guys dont realize the skillset this guy has.. he is going to surprise some people..


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*



Jwill55gRizZ said:


> ok.. I promise to bump this next year.. Man you guys never seem to realize that a guy of his skill set in a phoenix suns type offense is going to be friggin crazy.. w/e.. you'll see.. Orlando he did more than 15/8/2.8 over starters minutes. I nearly guarantee that he will put up these stats.. How about this, if he does not at least put up 14/7/2 This year (in a healthy season playing minimum of 30 minutes) than i will have to do something funny of your choosing..


How about you stop making these horrid threads?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*

Aldridge>>>Tyrus 

Real talk!

they'll both be good, this was some weak draft though!


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*



Blazer Freak said:


> How about you stop making these horrid threads?


How about you shut up? Just because i like a player and you dont does not mean that i cant do what i want.. in fact Milicic is playing great in the warmups for the olympic qualifiers..

23 points in a win over turkey.. 

The following game 71-66 Milicic 15, including the game winning three to put them up for good with under a minute to play..(18 seconds to go apparently)

here are some comments from another message board.. Thank Small Town Baller for this. 

People's impression of Milicic play: 

- "I watched the game and I can say Milicic played Great!" 
- "Milicic is either too good or to crazy. Should he be shooting with 18 sec to go?" 
- "We struggle to much with the flow, and Milicic is looking for the ball on every possession. He should take a rest." 
- "He moved the construction like Shaq few times!" 
- "Coach should tell him his shooting must stop." 
- "He should stop talking to the refs and start playing." 
- "He shoots from everywhere. Today it was good, but his selection is worrying." 
- "He played well, both inside and outside." 
- "Go Darko!!" 

I put up the good and the bad.. so you know im painting the whole picture. 

Serbia Lost in the semis with Darko struggling.. 


I'm not saying he is going to dominate every night.. but he actually is a stud in terms of skills.. he is pretty crazy.. you cant deny that..


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*



o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Aldridge>>>Tyrus
> 
> Real talk!
> 
> they'll both be good, this was some weak draft though!



ATLhawks come on man. lets not go down this road with the Tyrus talk *i know i started with the tyrus>aldridge.. Lets let their play do the talking this year..


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*



Jwill55gRizZ said:


> *How about you shut up? Just because i like a player and you dont does not mean that i cant do what i want.. in fact Milicic is playing great in the warmups for the olympic qualifiers..*
> 
> 23 points in a win over turkey..
> 
> ...


It's no that, it's the fact that you make threads on things like Shaun Livingston and how the Bulls should trade for him because he will still live up to his potential.


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*



o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Aldridge>>>Tyrus
> 
> Real talk!
> 
> they'll both be good, this was some weak draft though!



What i dont get is this.. Why do you still think Marvin Williams can still be the best player in the draft.. This is among my favourite players in the league, but his production 13/5 in 34 minutes is very comparable to Darko's 8/5 in 22 minutes.. in fact he'd be closer to 13/8 over those minutes.. 

I love how since he was in the 2 NBA Poster boy's draft Wade and LeBron that they just dismiss his skill and (specifically) his defense.. It's crazy. His post defense is actually very damn good..

Andrew Bynum (the bigman everyone touts as having potential oozing out of him) averaged the same stats as Milicic in the same number of minutes. It's Bynum's second year in the league (and Milicic's second year of legitimate playing time).. Why can Bynum be such a great player and Milicic (who is more skilled in a lot of facets of the game) can't 

Shaun Livingston pre-injury people were saying (as i feel he could actually continue to do if he rehabs well) that he could be a good piece to build around.. Many viewed him prior to the injury not worth trading allen iverson for. Livingston's Production.. Surprisingly similar to Milicic is more minutes (9/5 in 29 minutes). This is minus the defense milicic brings. 

Devin Harris in his 2nd year of playing time (when he was Milicic's age of 21/22) Averaged 9.9/3 in the same number of minutes as Milicic. He improved it to 10/3 the next year.. Yet everyone still feels as though Harris is a great young player (worth a national team scrimmage invite).. 

Al Jefferson's 2nd year of real playing time (then as a 20/21 year old played 4 less minutes than Milicic and had the production of Milicic in those minutes of of 9/5 during those minutes, with fewer blocks..Yet everyone still saw something in Jefferson.. And then he moved on to a 16/11 year. 

Dorrell wright the same age as Milicic put up 6/4 in 20 minutes of playing time, and everyone is saying he is a future stud in the league. He put up some very solid numbers and is expected to do a great deal in the future.

Tyrus Thomas in 13 minutes put up around 5/4 so if you put the production over 23 minutes its around 9/7.5.. Yet people (myself included expect Tyrus to be one of the best young players in the entire league.. The difference here is raw athleticism vs. extremely skilled big man.. And as much attention as Tyrus' shot blocking ability (many predicting him to be a dpoy candidate if he fulfills his potential) gets 1.1 in 13 minutes.. that would be around 2.1 in 23 minutes (Very similar to Darko's 1.9)..

LaMarcus Aldridge played the same number of minutes as Milicic and averaged 9/5 with 1.2 blocks, around 50 less the milicic on the year.. They are the same age, and LaMarcus is supposedly a 20/10 or 19/9 staple for the Portland trailblazer franchise for years to come. 

Chris Kaman had 10/7.8 (8.0) in 29 minutes played.. He was thought to be a great big man prospect (among the 2nd teir of big men with Bogut (who i'll get to), Aldridge, Thomas. He put up those stats (2 more rebounds in 7 more minutes and 1 more point in 7 more minutes as a player 3 years older than Milicic.. Yet he still is thought to be among the developing young big men.. 

Andrew Bogut 12.8/8 over 34 minutes.. He did that as a player a year older with similar international experience. Milicic stats are very similar over 34 minutes to Bogut's.. Bogut a #1 pick is very comparable to Milicic as he entered the league as a older more mature player, and is in his 2nd year of real action.. 

Add this to his good international play where he gets minutes, and the fact that society enjoys making fun of the outcast (in the top 5 of the 2003 draft). Public scrutiny of everymove, and people thinking he is a joke when he missed a dunk in Detroit and this really points out the fact that Milicic is at least on par with all these young studs in (Bogut, Kaman, Aldridge, Thomas wright, Jefferson last year, Devin Harris, Livingston pre-injury, Bynum, and Williams). 

In fact add that to the fact that Milicic is superior defender that the majority of these players at a position of need for most teams 4/5, and I think you all darko haters need to rethink who they see as potential good players or admit darko skill is very good and his production is similar to those players in similar playing conditions.

Whatever though, you guys will just go on thinking Darko is nothing and all the other players are studs and future stars..


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*

Even worse, Milicic did that on a playoff team.. whereas last year jefferson, bogut, Marvin williams, Kaman, Aldridge and livingston did this against teams not that beat their team most nights.. Darko didnt even play with great players this year.. Hill was subpar, Howard was great, Nelson was pretty good, Ariza was developing.. Yet they still made the playoffs.. It says a lot about the east.. But Then bogut (despite the team's injuries) and williams could make it in the weak east..


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*



R-Star said:


> Do it. I want to sit back and watch this.


I'll put it on YouTube, just for you.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*



Quite Frankly said:


> If you bump this next year I will punch you in the throat.


Ha! :lol: :lol:


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*



liekomgj4ck said:


> Tyrus Thomas is soo much better than LaMarcus will ever be. Just watch this highlight.
> 
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iF3XGYxMxL0"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iF3XGYxMxL0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


Can you say Stromile Swift? Tyrus Thomas is an amazing athlete, but has nowhere the basketball I.Q. the LaMarcus has. They both can block shots, but Swift........sorry,I mean Thomas has no outside game. Aldridge is money out to 18 feet. Tyrus would win a dunk contest, but midway through this season you will realize how wrong you are.


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*



Jwill55gRizZ said:


> What i dont get is this.. Why do you still think Marvin Williams can still be the best player in the draft.. This is among my favourite players in the league, but his production 13/5 in 34 minutes is very comparable to Darko's 8/5 in 22 minutes.. in fact he'd be closer to 13/8 over those minutes..
> 
> I love how since he was in the 2 NBA Poster boy's draft Wade and LeBron that they just dismiss his skill and (specifically) his defense.. It's crazy. His post defense is actually very damn good..
> 
> ...


 I Love how everyone was talking until i had this post.. i know i know (we dont want to talk about Darko)'.. Or he is overated.. All those players are on his level though.. thats just what the reality.. and even if people say oh (you cant extrapolate stats for this guy for that guy, or this guy is a rookie (despite being the same age), the fact is all those players are very similar in terms of production to Darko (with Darko being ahead of many of them).. Furthermore, Darko's potential is still above any of the players on the list..


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*



Jwill55gRizZ said:


> I Love how everyone was talking until i had this post.. i know i know (we dont want to talk about Darko)'.. Or he is overated.. All those players are on his level though.. thats just what the reality.. and even if people say oh (you cant extrapolate stats for this guy for that guy, or this guy is a rookie (despite being the same age), the fact is all those players are very similar in terms of production to Darko (with Darko being ahead of many of them).. Furthermore, Darko's potential is still above any of the players on the list..


I wouldn't go so far as saying Darko has more potential than Bynum, or Jefferson.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*



HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Can you say Stromile Swift? Tyrus Thomas is an amazing athlete, but has nowhere the basketball I.Q. the LaMarcus has. They both can block shots, but Swift........sorry,I mean Thomas has no outside game. Aldridge is money out to 18 feet. Tyrus would win a dunk contest, but midway through this season you will realize how wrong you are.


oh i see this kid has a surprise coming to him. Tyrus Thomas no outside game, ppssssh! He's in the gym developing one right now actually. besides tyrus is so good he doesn't even need an outside game, his inside game rivals that of shaq's in his orlando days, plus tyrus's defence is like times ten of what LA will ever become.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*

Hopefully he will get some Proactive then.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*



liekomgj4ck said:


> his inside game rivals that of shaq's in his orlando days,


Didn't know Tyrus is 7 feet 300 pounds.


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*



DaBigTicketKG21 said:


> Hopefully he will get some Proactive then.


comedian


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*



Quite Frankly said:


> I wouldn't go so far as saying Darko has more potential than Bynum, or Jefferson.


I would.


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*

I would too


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*

OT - hawksfan isn't in the official Marvin fanclub?!

J-Will - I don't think you can just compare stats for all those players, though it is interesting how similar they all are.


Some people prefer Bynum because he's bigger, younger and a true center. He's also managed to earn playing time, while Darko was stuck behind Battie in the depth chart.



> Shaun Livingston pre-injury people were saying (as i feel he could actually continue to do if he rehabs well) that he could be a good piece to build around.. Many viewed him prior to the injury not worth trading allen iverson for. Livingston's Production.. Surprisingly similar to Milicic is more minutes (9/5 in 29 minutes). This is minus the defense milicic brings.


That says nothing. Once again, a younger player, at a completely differen position too. There's a whole world of difference in getting decent assist numbers and getting bad rebounding numbers. I think Shaun's future was always overrated simply due to the everpresent injury concerns - I view him in the same way as Grant Hill is now: he could have been so much more had he not gotten injured.




> Devin Harris in his 2nd year of playing time (when he was Milicic's age of 21/22) Averaged 9.9/3 in the same number of minutes as Milicic. He improved it to 10/3 the next year.. Yet everyone still feels as though Harris is a great young player (worth a national team scrimmage invite)..


That was his second season. This will be Darko's 4th. He also had another solid starter to play behind.
Unlike Darko, he played harder, and got minutes. He's also a good defender, and a good slasher.
I'm not entirely sure what point you were making with Devin though..


With Jefferson, you have a double-double. I don't see Darko ever getting that - he simply isn't a great rebounder.
Jefferson made a big improvement in his third season. If you check, you'll see his minutes nearly doubled. In fact, his stats per 40 have remained very similar. His last season is still best, but it's a case of 19/13 compared to 17/11, rather than 16/11 to 8/5.
In 06/07, Darko's per 40 stats were 13/9. Al's were 19/13.
My point is, Jefferson was already better than Darko in his first and second seasons. The third he was given the minutes to show what he could do - Darko couldn't even get those minutes on Orlando.
I know not everything shows in stats, but Al is clearly a better player so far.



Dorrel Wright - same situation as Darko on Detroit. (supposedly) good prospect, little opportunity to show it.
Notice that in 5 minutes per game less, Wright still managed to get over 4 rebounds. Only 1.4 less than Darko.



I'm not gonna go through the rest of your comparisons, mostly because I'm lazy.
I can see the point you're trying to make, and I think it's a valid one, to an extent.
But I don't agree Darko is on the same level as Aldridge or Jefferson.


I again must stress Darko only got 24 minutes in 06/07. On a frontcourt starved Orlando team.
He's a foul machine.

Also, whilst comparing stats, I noticed Darko is listed at 275?!


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*



Jwill55gRizZ said:


> How about you shut up? Just because i like a player and you dont does not mean that i cant do what i want.. in fact Milicic is playing great in the warmups for the olympic qualifiers..
> 
> 23 points in a win over turkey..
> 
> ...


WATCH OUT, TIM DUNCAN!!!! DARKO DID WELL AGAINST TURKEY!!!!!!!!

(Caps lock is cruise control for cool.)


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*



different_13 said:


> OT - hawksfan isn't in the official Marvin fanclub?!
> 
> J-Will - I don't think you can just compare stats for all those players, though it is interesting how similar they all are.
> 
> ...


Outside Jefferson the number of minutes and contributions for each team, Darko was equal to or better than each player. I understand you are saying Aldridge played behind Randolph..however, he also played with Randolph too.. he had a good season and a promising future.. 

Jefferson is a young stud, but i dont think many people would have said that prior to this year when he was basically on a team that fed him and fed him when pierce went down, and was the team's 2nd option by default. (Darko would be the 3rd option behind jameer and Dwight (maybe Hill).. Point being that Darko is still only a year older than Jefferson and they have had similar seasoning in terms of playing time.. 

Bynum is not that much bigger than Darko (with Darko being a shade over 270, at around 275), and does not defend the same way darko does.. Darko is actually a very good defensive player.. 

Harris' stats this year were 10/3.. if we are talking about Darko's 5 rebounds, talk about harris' 3 assists (on a team with howard and nowitzki..) furthermore, his star players make his statistics better, whereas Howard being the best rebounder in the league (or 2nd to KG)hurts his rebound numbers (though darko is not a beast on the boards i could see him putting up 8 rebounds for a year..

No one really has stood up for our boy Marvin Williams, but production wise, they are nearly identical.. both being number 2 picks when they were young.. And i think Williams is going to have a big year..

Tyrus i think is a stud as well, but production wise pretty similar.. Albeit as a rookie on a championship caliber team.

It is funny though that people love to hate milicic, and set different standards for athletic players than they do for skilled ones..So an athletic/big person gets more chances then big/skilled/pretty athletic player.

these are the reasons no one knew about Nash's uprise.. Got in the right system, with the right players (the one they both will be currently in) and maximized their skills.. Darko in a Iavoroni system with conley, gay, miller, gasol, and i think Darko looks VERY good. 

we'll see though.. people deservedly are on the believe it when i see it.. but when you see it, i saw it first.. So no 'oh, darko is looking great threads' from anyone in this thread when he goes off this year..


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*

Yeah, the size difference (or lack thereof) between Bynum and Darko surprised me - I hadn't realised he weighs 275.

Btw, I didn't actually mention Randolph. My opinion that Darko isn't going to be as good as Aldridge will be is simply that: an opinion.
I think LMA showed more in his playing time than Darko ever has - the attitude, the skills and the work ethic. He's a decent defender, even if he isn't as good as Darko. They both foul quite a bit. Aldridge is better on the break, and a better finisher inside. Both have good shooting skills for bigmen, though Darko is probably ahead right now. 
Blazers fans will be more knowledgable on this, but - I'm pretty sure Aldridge played much better before his injury than the stats would show..

There's a reason noone stands up for Marvin. Even though his stats aren't _bad_ by any stretch of the imagination, he'll still always be worse than Deron Williams and Chris Paul. Now, it's bad enough when a player drafted after you is much better.. It's even worse when that player fills a need on your team that you don't.
However, this will be his third year in the league. He may improve drastically. Being fully healthy will also help.

Harris' stats are indeed a bit lacking, compared to how I value him in my mind - in other words, if I didn't look up his stats, I'd expect them to be higher.

I too could see Darko putting up 8 rebounds. He's not a terrible rebounder, but he's average at best. 9 over 40 minutes still isn't great.. 

On a separate note - in what little I've seen of Darko in non-NBA play, I've noticed he seems far more comfortable on a FIBA court. This could just be familiarity with teammates.
With Darko, I feel he can become a good player in the right situation. Say, 16 points, 8 boards, 2 blocks, 2.5 fouls, 2 assists, 2 turnovers, around 50% from the field and perhaps 70% from the freethrow line.

However, that has to be the right situation - the right teammates, coach, playing style..
With Aldridge, I feel comfident saying he could get something similar without being pandered to.


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*

I can agree with everything you wrote there basically different 13.. 

My point with Williams was mostly that he was picked ahead of paul/williams, though people still see in him a potential all star talent (in a deeper draft i think Darko, especially his situation in detroit would warrant something similar)]

Yea, Darko is a big boy at 275.. but he is surprisingly swift for size.

Harris is probably thought to be good in a lot of people's mind (mine included). It's just his stats have not come together as we thought they might.. I still think he is quite the talent, just needs a better shot..I think Darko can be a 18/8/3assist/2.5-2.8bpg guy still (I think 16 is conservative just based on the fact that he will be playing in memphis which likely will be a high octane offense in his prime).. This is potential however..

That was good analysis though, i'm going to give you a positive rep (just gotta find out how to do it)


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*

In 3 years, Marvin will be averaging atleast 22pts 8reb, I guarentee you that!

He needs to get stronger, and finish after contact, that will all come, with added strength.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*

You guys are already calling Marvin a bust, when history shows swingman breakout their 3rd year.

Josh Smith
9.7 PPG
11.3 PPG
16.4 PPG

Luol Deng
11.7 PPG
14.3 PPG
18.8 PPG

Gerald (In Charlotte)
11.1 PPG
15.2 PPG
18.1 PPG

Andre Iguodala
9.0 PPG
12.3 PPG
18.2 PPG

Kevin Martin
2.9 PPG
10.8 PPG
20.2 PPG


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*

i didnt call marvin a bust if you were referring to me, it was fuel to my comparison of why marvin is still not called a bust when milicic is looked as one (the pick was a bust, the player is not_


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*



Jwill55gRizZ said:


> I Love how everyone was talking until i had this post.. i know i know (we dont want to talk about Darko)'.. Or he is overated.. All those players are on his level though.. thats just what the reality.. and even if people say oh (you cant extrapolate stats for this guy for that guy, or this guy is a rookie (despite being the same age), the fact is all those players are very similar in terms of production to Darko (with Darko being ahead of many of them).. Furthermore, Darko's potential is still above any of the players on the list..


Funny how you skewed the stats to help you. 

You forgot to mention how Aldridge averaged 21/9 when he started at PF, how he averaged 16/9 the second half of the season at C. 

Al Jefferson, the second half of last year was putting up superstar numbers at PF. I don't remember exactly but I know it was 20+/10+.

Livingston's stats were hardly good. He's *was* a good defender but this knee injury is gonna **** him up. He most likely won't be even be the same player he was, and he wasn't that great to begin with.


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*

Blazer, you need to honestly grow up and get rid of your little vendetta you have with me.. (w/e)

Firstly, the same thing can be said about milicic, if you want to pinpoint his top 40 gamse in the season. But you have to look at season stats, just to look at overall consistency.. Otherwise why play the other 42 games.. to each their own.. Aldridge's improvement over the season was great to see and reflects his development, however, while aldridge began getting minutes the games he was in meant nothing except prepping their draft spot.. Whereas Darko's play down the stretch of the season brought the Magic into playoff contention and got them that 8th spot along with the great play of Howard..


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*

Who would you honestly rather have starting for your team? LaMarcus or Milicic?


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*



HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Who would you honestly rather have starting for your team? LaMarcus or Milicic?


LaMarcus.


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

Complete tossup to me..i'd probably say milicic because he is bigger and can guard centers a bit better.. cant go wrong with either.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*



HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Who would you honestly rather have starting for your team? LaMarcus or Milicic?


LaMacrus.


----------



## KevinDurant (Jul 18, 2007)

LaMarcus.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Tyrus Thomas


----------



## I Own 2 Microwaves (May 30, 2007)

Eddy Curry


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*



RoddneyThaRippa said:


> He will when he gets a fair chance. I'm hoping Pau is traded and Darko can become the post go-to.


Is this the same Darko who just a year ago got taken to school in the world championship by Gasol? Spain basically threw the ball to Gasol in the post against Darko almost every single possesion and got a good play out of it.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Lets see how Lamarcus does his second year, before we start to hype him up.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Darko/Aldridge Comparaison. 

This was Darko's fourth season, while it was Aldridge's first.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

yuyuza1 said:


> Darko/Aldridge Comparaison.
> 
> This was Darko's fourth season, while it was Aldridge's first.


Aldridge > Darko


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

You know what i think Lamarcus is going to be friggin good.. I went back and watched 2 portland games this after noon (one against the spurs).. The kid can play..I do like Milicic, but after watching it, its a toss up to me..


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Aldridge easily over Darko.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Darko will be better than LaMarcus this year.


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

I agree.. they are both great talents though..


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

MemphisX are u really 12?


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Cough.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

:lol:

Maybe Darko can average 10 ppg next season...or someday.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

lol


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*

Id still rather have him then Melo, Wade, or Bosh.

Im telling you, you have to draft on potential


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Damn.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

maybe he'll Erick Dampier us a few years down the road. When does his contract expire again?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Kwame Brown was a #1 pick.
Darko was a #2 pick.

Along with Rudy Gay... best front court of all time!?


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

Darko is 23 years old if he doesn't put up at least 13-14 ppg and 7-8 rebounds then I could officially call him a bust. He has the tools to be a solid player in the NBA but he hasn't shown any kind of heart.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> maybe he'll Erick Dampier us a few years down the road. When does his contract expire again?


Not soon enough.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Now wait a minute guys. You're all forgetting he posted his very first 20 point & 10 rebound game this year! That's got to be worth something...


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Just wait, THIS is the year Darko, Stromile Swift, Kwame Brown and Darius Miles put it all together. Oh, and Jonathan Bender is coming out of retirement as well!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

so has he broke out yet?


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

eddymac said:


> Darko is 23 years old if he doesn't put up at least 13-14 ppg and 7-8 rebounds then I could officially call him a bust. He has the tools to be a solid player in the NBA but he hasn't shown any kind of heart.


I wouldn't say he has no heart. 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ci3j363HWQM&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ci3j363HWQM&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

^^I remember seeing that after the game. What an idiot.


----------



## budselig (Jun 18, 2004)

The grizzlies had an epic lineup of big men this season with darko, kwame, jason collins, and jason collier all on the squad


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*



HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Who would you honestly rather have starting for your team? LaMarcus or Milicic?





liekomgj4ck said:


> Tyrus Thomas


Did you change your mind?


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

budselig said:


> The grizzlies had an epic lineup of big men this season with darko, kwame, jason collins, and jason collier all on the squad


Jason Collier died a few years ago


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

jayisthebest88 said:


> Jason Collier died a few years ago


I missed you.


----------



## Najee (Apr 5, 2007)

*Darko is a bust*



o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Lets see how Lamarcus does his second year, before we start to hype him up.


*LaMarcus Aldridge:* 17.8 points (on .483 FG% and .762 FT%) and 7.6 rebounds per game on one of the most improved teams in the NBA.

*Darko Milicic:* 7.2 points (on .438 FG% and .554 FT%) and 6.1 rebounds per game on one of the worst teams in the NBA.

It's fair to say that Milicic is one of the biggest draft busts of this decade -- not only for his production, but for the fact that it may have cost Detroit the chance to build a dynasty team.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Lol.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

lol


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

why the hell does this keep getting bumped? lol


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wait, I just bumped it.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i'm glad it's getting bumped. it really irritates me when someone makes a bold prediction and when it does happen they say "see, i told you so! give me credit reps plz!" but when they make a bold prediction that is completely wrong.. they don't mention a damn thing.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Darko Milicic is a Sttud.. He will Breakout this year*



f22egl said:


> Did you change your mind?


huh? I still like Tyrus Thomas


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

It's that time of the year again!! Predictions for Darko? I don't even know what team he's on right now.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I'll go out on a limb and say bust


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

The Knicks are about to trade him to Miami for Quentin Richardson.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Nothing is going to lure those big FA's to Miami like DARKO!


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Darko Milicic - NBA Champion


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

NBA STUD


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

I expect him to put up 45 points 25 boards 13 assists 10 blocks and 9 steals in just 10 minutes of play this season.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

moss_is_1 said:


> I expect him to put up 45 points 25 boards 13 assists 10 blocks and 9 steals in just 10 minutes of play this season.



PER GAME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kzero (Apr 30, 2006)

This could be His year. In Darko I trust.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

moss_is_1 said:


> I expect him to put up 45 points 25 boards 13 assists 10 blocks and 9 steals in just 10 minutes of play this season.


I expect 11 steals which would record the first known quintuple double in league history.


----------

